# What is with Kijjjiji users



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I am looking for a Fender Mustang IV or V for home use and maybe a bit of live stuff. I found this one on Kiji and the user states he will in no way take less than $700 for it. And I see its on L&M, $300 for the head and $300 for the cabinet. Even add the tax and it will be cheaper than what this guy is asking. 

Fender Mustang V Stack !BRAND NEW USED TWICE! - Ontario Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ontario Canada.*


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I was just asked to meet a guy "somewhere along the 401" to buy a pedal from me. No.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't bother clicking the ads that have the item listed for more then retail. I have items listed for sale at a fair price and I'm not even getting offers, that's my gripe right now *L*


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> I don't bother clicking the ads that have the item listed for more then retail. I have items listed for sale at a fair price and I'm not even getting offers, that's my gripe right now *L*



I wish Kiji wasn't so flaky. What I like when looking for guitars and amps is when I can buy locally. I just don't buy guitars and amps that have to be shipped. Amps, cause its usually to expensive to have them shipped and guitars because I like to see it in person and hold it in my hands before I make the final decision. There is an Esquire on this forum that I'd most likely buy if it were local. Unfortunately I've seen a few items that would have tempted me on this forum but they've been either Eastern Canada or Western Canada. Kijji stuff I've seen is local but I've contacted users on a couple things I've been really interested in and most of the time I don't even get a response. Usually the stuff I'm interested in is fairly priced (with the exception of the item in my OP). Except for the Ottawa area. Most things I see for sale there is way over priced.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I am so sick of kijiji!!! Guys on there sell there Les Paul Studio Faded for what they paid for it. If they have a painted Studio they go for $1500. Ridiculous man!!!!!!! It is far to packed with guys that bought instruments, realized they did'nt want to play anymore (or can't play) and think there gear is still worth retail price because it is in "great condition." Or, if you place an add your email is full tire kicking cheap ass offers. I had a guy offer me a Behringer Vampire head for a Gibson Les Paul Special faded (Budda's buddy now owns it). And he was convinced this was a fair deal!!!! Unreal man.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I only buy and sell on forums like this, where there is some feedback available and people tend to value their reputations. Kijiji and Craigslist remind me of the folks I used to deal with from the old Buy And Sell magazine days.
I will only deliver an item to someone's house if I already know them, have done deals with them before, or their reputation on the site seems really solid. Just reading people's posts can usually tell you a lot about who you're dealing with...


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

nkjanssen said:


> Kijiji is nuts, but it happens on here too... Guys asking full retail price for used gear on the basis that not having to pay the 5% sales tax is some kind of great deal. Personally, no matter the condition, if it's not _at least_ 20% off what it would cost me to buy new, I won't be interested.


Yea, I've seen a few FS ads here in the past couple of weeks that meet that criteria. It's not exclusive to Kijiji, but it's a little less rampant here.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I just posted an add to trade for a Les Paul on kijiji (similar to the one I posted here) and some guy just replied with an autographed Mike Ribiero Montreal Canadiens jersey. In the add I am offering a Gibson 76 Explorer re-issue and a Orange TT combo. I specifically stated I am only looking to trade these two for some form of nice Les Paul (Standard, etc..) and nothing at all else. That jersey is worth like $300, what the hell is wrong with these people.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I see people all the time on Kijiji, Craiglist and on guitar Forums asking for full retail on used goods. Some even ask for a higher price than retail particularly on pedals. Some of the ads I've seen I can buy a new pedal (including delivery and tax) for the same price or less than they are asking for a used one. It's frightening.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

With 13% HST here in Ontario, saving the tax is a consideration for me. I would gladly pay $120 for a pedal that retails for $150 ($170 tax in). I've seen pedals that retail for $180 reduced to $100 on the GC FS section which is surprising to me. 

Supply & Demand and the time of year are also factors I suppose.

Sometimes I list a pedal and it sits for months with no interest at all, then I re-list it and get bombarded by emails.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sometimes not really sure how to list prices here. I don't frequent music stores much, and not really up on the latest trends. I'll post a price and if it doesn't move will reduce it a little. But, there is only so low I will go at which point it makes more sense to keep it. As someone mentioned above, re-listing the item later can bring more interest. Timing is everything in a sale.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

It works for me. 
You just have to take the good with the not so good and learn how to spot the fakes and the phoneys (scammers and email phishing) from the real buyer/sellers. It sure beats putting an advert in the local newspaper or in the local supermarket, doughnut?!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

This may raise a few eyebrows here but if I really want to move something that is used, I target 60% of retail even if it is in excellent condition. If I really want to buy something I'll usually start at 60% of retail and move up from there depending on how much I want it and in consideration of it's condition. But if I see something used on Kijiji and the asking is 75% of retail or higher I move on.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i always meet in a neutral location...Tim Hortons...or a corner store...somewhere away from my house...and in front of a lot of people...keep theives from my house...and me from getting jumped...

i responded to an ad the other day...no price so i asked how much...he told me he had double into it than you can buy it new for...i said no thanks...i told him that i was happy he modded the guitar to his liking, but they price can't reflect that...they didn't like that very much...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Kijiji=Lowballers Heaven


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Kijiji=Lowballers Heaven


Boy aint that the Truth!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Kijiji=Lowballers Heaven


Indeed. I also like when I ask for "$1750 firm" and they reply with something like "$1350 CASH". Why, yes, cash of course. I wasn't thinking of accepting a goat as payment.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I've had good luck selling and buying on Kijiji. I never give out my home address and ususally meet at a Timmys. Have done a few deals where I drove and hour to get an item but when you can save 30-50% off retail, it's worth it. For selling, I stick to my price. It may sit for a bit but eventually everything has sold at what I was looking for.........oh yeah, Kijiji is for lower-end gear priced below $400 or so.........forget about trying to sell a $2000 boutique amp!!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Kijiji is not a forum with well informed buyers and sellers but just people who think there items are worth a lot more. Having said that, I only buy if its what i'm looking for and the amount I want to spend. Other than that, just ignore and move on to other more important things.Most of the musical equip. on there that is overpriced stays unsold so its their lost and not yours.This is why I love this forum and the people are respectfull of each other.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

noman said:


> .........oh yeah, Kijiji is for lower-end gear priced below $400 or so.........forget about trying to sell a $2000 boutique amp!!


Pretty much right on the mark. I have had good luck buying non musical gear ... bought three cars and a van in the last year. No luck at all selling anything.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

noman said:


> I've had good luck selling and buying on Kijiji. I never give out my home address and ususally meet at a Timmys. Have done a few deals where I drove and hour to get an item but when you can save 30-50% off retail, it's worth it. For selling, I stick to my price. It may sit for a bit but eventually everything has sold at what I was looking for.........oh yeah, Kijiji is for lower-end gear priced below $400 or so.........forget about trying to sell a $2000 boutique amp!!


What gets me is people selling the high price stuff that put in NO TRADES in their ad.

Like I am going to rush right over with $2000 cash


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it depends on the item your're selling. I have sold a few amps and a couple of guitars ,mind you it took some time and a few re-postings, all of which ranged in selling price between $1000.00 and $2500.00. I just did a purchase using Kijiji which included a 5 hour return drive for me on a $1300.00 purchase.I saved a bundle. I am one of those who will put "no trades, please" in the advert. It saves me having to reply to a bunch of stuff that I have no interest in. If I want to trade, I will list the item(s) that I'm looking for.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

People very often have unrealistic expectations of getting heir money back out of gear. He probably got hosed when he bought it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

just recently i sold off a bunch of r/c heli stuff to partially fund my recent guitar acquisition. i asked $150 for what would amount to $250 if i sold it at 50% of retail. all items were in like new condition, and had receipts for everything showing that nothing was more than 2 months old. oh, and also, a big bag of extra parts, retail about $60 or so, thrown in free. 
still i had jokers making ridiculous low-ball offers. i don't bother responding to them, no matter how many times they email me.


----------



## Markystang (May 28, 2010)

I think that's why people ask high prices. If they're gonna get lowballed, why not ask a high price and maybe they'll get offered something closer to reasonable.
That's what I do....I generally ask about 30% higher than I'm actually looking to get. Then when I get lowballed it's not as far from the mark. Seems to me that's just how kijiji works.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

I've had some positive experiences with Kijiji, and some negative ones. I recently got a great deal on a virtually brand new 3 channel Dual Rectifier for $800. I didn't haggle. The guy was asking $800, and I was happy to make the 90 minute drive and pay the asking price. I'm sure he got all kinds of douchebags offering him $600, or asking him to meet them somewhere. 

I've been trying to sell a 2005 SG Standard lately, and some of the responses to my ad are downright laughable. Most of the responses are optimistic young fellas asking if I would be interested in trading my SG for some low end Asian guitar (LTDs, Schecters, etc.). I also get offers to trade for low end Asian amps, mostly Peavey Valvekings, and Bugeras. It seems that many people believe that since they paid $700 new for a piece of gear, that they can expect to get $700 worth of trade value for it. Then, when you tell them their guitar or amp is only worth about $250-300, they get downright offended. I do my homework. I check prices on ebay (sold items only), and on Kijiji, and ask around on forums. I get a pretty good idea what something is worth. So, I've actually gone to the lengths of replying to some offended guy with some links showing some examples of used gear values to prove my point. Does it help? No. 

Then of course there's the fact that people just don't read the ads properly. My ad clearly stated no trades. I get all kinds of trade offers. My ad says $750 firm. I get people making low ball offers. My ad clearly states that I do not have the original pick guard or tuners. I get over 12 emails asking if I have the original pick guard and tuners. 

I also love the people who say "it's going to cost me $30 in gas to come and pick it up, so you have to knock $30 off the price. What? Sorry, but I'm not responsible for your gas money. 

People are just retarded. 

One thing we do have to remember, is that the economy isn't all that great right now, and the used gear market is not good for sellers. Prices seem to be at an all time low, and stuff isn't moving. It's great for buyers if you have the spare cash. Like I said, I recently picked up a mint Dual Rectifier for $800, and last week I got a 5150 Block Letter for $483 with brand new tubes. 

On the other hand, my SG still hasn't sold. I've checked the ended auctions on Ebay, and identical guitars to mine have recently sold for $50 to $150 higher than my asking price, and yet mine will not sell. It's currently one of the cheapest SG Standards on Kijiji, and definitely in better condition than most, yet still doesn't sell. I don't really care. I'm in no hurry to sell it. I'll hold on to it, prices will eventually go back up, and I'll get my price.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Is that SG listed here? I'd love to find a dual rec or 5150 for what you paid!

I was relieved to finally sell my epi. Im on the frnce about putting 
y tele parts on kijiji.


----------



## Jeffguy (Jul 10, 2012)

Everyone thinks they are some retail deal-maker genius. Shows like 'Pawn Stars' makes it nothing but worse. When selling I always ask for more then what I'm expecting to get. Someone will low ball, and then I give them a $ figure that I'm willing to sell for. It always works - it's not rocket science!

I've scored some wicked deals on kijiji though .. If im in the market for some gear I wait, and wait, and wait until the right deal comes along. If it works out then it's meant to be, but if it sells or if the seller's a tool then no sweat. People get a sense of ownership as soon as the first e-mail is sent. I avoid this as much as possible when buying!

Oh, reporting works too. There was a guy in edmonton selling his Classic Custom as a 'Custom' for $2999. I reported him, and the next day it was labelled and priced accordingly (well still way too much @ $2000 but it will never sell for that considering it's $1899 new in store with a warranty!)


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

For those of you who say you'd meet the prospective buyer in Timmy's ......... how are the buyers supposed to check the equipment is in working order, just take your word for it until they get home and you have their money?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

I take this with me. runs on a 9 volt battery.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

BIGDC said:


> For those of you who say you'd meet the prospective buyer in Timmy's ......... how are the buyers supposed to check the equipment is in working order, just take your word for it until they get home and you have their money?


Yes. But even if they came to my house that's pretty much the deal. It's a very rare occasion I'll let someone sit down in my house, with my gear, to try it out before they buy it. I can think of two times I've done. Both were forum members here and that's the only reason it happened.

Don't sell crap, don't mis-represent your gear and it never comes back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Your average Kijiji User...


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

BIGDC said:


> For those of you who say you'd meet the prospective buyer in Timmy's ......... how are the buyers supposed to check the equipment is in working order, just take your word for it until they get home and you have their money?


Thanks for the replies .... it was a genuine question as I'm thinking of buying off of Kijjiji and it occured to me what a total prat I'd look, getting the gear home and finding out it didn't work!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

BIGDC said:


> Thanks for the replies .... it was a genuine question as I'm thinking of buying off of Kijjiji and it occured to me what a total prat I'd look, getting the gear home and finding out it didn't work!!!


It's a crap shoot, for sure. I've walked away at the last second from deals I didn't think were being represented accurately.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I had a handwired boutique head that sells new for over $2K+HST. I listed it for $1600 and said that I would consider partial trades. I got an offer of a DRRI straight up. Stupid me said no. Now I realize that the fact that it's a "Limited Edition" in oxblood tolex makes it worth double every other used DRRI ever. To quote Dr. Sheldon Cooper, "That was sarcasm".


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

pattste said:


> Indeed. I also like when I ask for "$1750 firm" and they reply with something like "$1350 CASH". Why, yes, cash of course. I wasn't thinking of accepting a goat as payment.


I can't find the clip but it reminds me of the old Russell Peters bit when his uncle tries to get into one of his shows by paying with a goat. "How much to see Russell? He's not that funny, you know. Tell you what...I've got this goat...."


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Is that SG listed here? I'd love to find a dual rec or 5150 for what you paid!
> 
> I was relieved to finally sell my epi. Im on the frnce about putting
> y tele parts on kijiji.


LOL, I guess I don't need to answer the first question anymore. Yeah, the amps were both great deals, and I can't believe how good they both sound.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

When it comes to Kijiji I feel it's pretty much buyer beware. I go in expecting the item is being misrepresented in some way. If I don't feel comfortable with a deal, I walk away. Sometimes I get surprised and the item really is in "pristine condition", and that's a good day.

What really pisses me off is when people misrepresent ME when they try to flip the stuff that I sell them. Prime example of this (and the buyer beware thing) - there's a dude here locally who buys up a lot of guitar stuff on Kijiji & NLClassifieds then tries to flip the stuff to make a few bucks. He bought my Godin LG Signature last year then re-posted it a couple days later for DOUBLE what he bought it for. Note that I had it posted for weeks with a couple of price reductions before he bought it.

He was trying to sell it for months at that price (reposting every few weeks) until he dropped the price to something reasonable & it sold (he still made $100 on the deal). Purely by coincidence, the cat who bought my old Ninja a couple months back also bought that Godin. The guy told him that I had lied & said it was a AAA flame top, but it was really a AA & that he was selling it cheap to get rid of it, taking a loss. Not only did I NOT say it was a AAA (he would never have gotten it for $400 if it was), the original hang tags were still in the bag stating it was a AA, and that it was a factory second (there was a small ding in the top). I asked around and this dude is notorious for pulling this stuff.

If he wants to be a dick, fine...but don't be telling people I'M a dick to cover his sleazebag nature!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I sold a guitar on Kijiji this week and had a wide variety of responses. One guy probably thinks I'm a complete jerk now that I think about it. He was one of those guys who replies to the ad every 10 minutes so if you're having lunch and don't check email right away you get multiple messages. It wasn't just that though. Something about him just put me off so I probably came across as really stand-off-ish to him. I was willing to meet him in public but didn't want to invite him to my house. Didn't end up selling the guitar to him.
I think I might end up staying in touch with another guy who replied. I didn't sell the guitar to him either. He told me what he has now and I told him that what I was selling honestly wasn't that much of a step up and he should stay with what he has until something better comes along. I'm also trying to help put him in touch with someone who might have something closer to what he's looking for. Nice guy. 
Overall I'm happy with Kijiji. It's not perfect but it can be useful.


----------

